# [kernel] Echec de compilation kernel 3.4.9 stable (résolu)

## NoDataFound

Bonsoir,

Je ne sais pas trop où poster cela (ie: newsgroup, etc), sachant qu'à la rédaction de ce topic/sujet, j'ai résolu mon problème. Néanmoins, n'ayant pas trouvé (beaucoup) d'informations sur duckduckgo, j'ai préféré continué la rédaction de mon topic.

Quand on utilise le kernel 3.4.9-gentoo, et que l'on active dans les drivers SCSI Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel, on obtient l'erreur suivante :

```
$> make

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `relocs'.

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CHK     include/generated/compile.h

  CHK     kernel/config_data.h

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.o

cc1: warnings being treated as errors

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function ‘lpfc_bg_setup_bpl’:

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:1900:11: error: unused variable ‘rc’

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function ‘lpfc_bg_setup_bpl_prot’:

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:2037:11: error: unused variable ‘rc’

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function ‘lpfc_bg_setup_sgl’:

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:2256:11: error: unused variable ‘rc’

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function ‘lpfc_bg_setup_sgl_prot’:

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:2386:11: error: unused variable ‘rc’

make[3]: *** [drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/scsi/lpfc] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/scsi] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2
```

En gros, les variables non utilisées provoquent des erreurs; ce qui en soit est une bonne chose, sauf quand l'utilisation de ces dernières est conditionnée par des directives de préprocesseur (en l'occurrence, vers les lignes 1900/2037/2256/2386) notamment CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC_DEBUG_FS (soit Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel debugfs Support).

Comme je n'ai pas trop de matos Emulex (ma config est grosso modo : ASRock H67-ITX/HT + Core i3 2120 + Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9 8Go (2x4Go) + Adaptec 1430SA Raid), ça ne me dérange pas.

Voilà,

NoDataFoundLast edited by NoDataFound on Thu Oct 04, 2012 5:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

J'ai eu le même pb la semaine dernière sur un noyau de test mais c'était déjà remonté dans b.g.o -> see #422604

Mais c'est donc une bonne idée de le tracer au moins pour les nouveaux arrivant ; surtout que c'est la conf de base en oldconfig qui active par défaut tout ce bordel de 10zaines d'options "fibre".

Merci.

Après niveau QA, c'est vraiment pas top d'avoir stabilisé le 3.4.9 en arch sans backporter le patch   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Le manque de bras sans doute... mais c'est vraiment moche pour un truc aussi gros...

Btw, pourrais-tu néanmoins éditer ton premier post et modifier ton titre selon nos conventions i.e. :

[kernel] Echec de compilation kernel 3.4.9 stable (résolu)  ? par avance merci

----------

## NoDataFound

Voilà j'ai édité le titre.

Et pour troller sagement, pour une fois, j'ai pu mettre en pratique un des arguments libristes qui me fait bien marrer pour vanter linux auprès de Mme Michu : tu as accès au code source  :Razz: 

----------

